# Bug avec MSN Messenger 7.0.2 débloquer des contacts



## icopalermo (23 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit soucis avec MSN Messenger 7.0.2 (qui était également présent avec la version 7.0.1)

Lorsque je "bloque" un contact *il m'est impossible de le débloquer*, même si l'option apparait dans le menu Contact. 
Quand je fais _"control" + clic _sur le contact en question, il me propose _"Bloquer"_ alors que le contact l'est déjà. Même si je clic cela ne change rien...

A part changer de logiciel, savez-vous comment solutionner ce problème?
Merci d'avance.


Je ne veux pas utiliser adium (j'ai besoin de lire les commentaires à côté de mes contacts) et je ne veux pas utiliser des versions en ligne type meebo et donner mon mot de passe à une société tierce.

C'est comme moi, je ne veux pas qu'on vienne parler des applications "internet" dans "Applications", je met à cet effet une annonce "à lire avant de poster", et tu la lis pas  Est ce que tu as la solution, pour obliger les nioubes à lire cette annonce ? 

On déménage !


----------



## dianouche12 (17 Juin 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème que , toi. tout mes contacts son bloqué et impossible de débloquer!!! la misère!!!

je suis sous mac


----------



## Petit prince 32 (18 Juin 2010)

Je suis également confronté à la même problématique depuis hier.

Est ce problème interne messenger?


----------



## Mr Fon (18 Juin 2010)

icopalermo a dit:


> Je ne veux pas utiliser adium (j'ai besoin de lire les commentaires à côté de mes contacts) et je ne veux pas utiliser des versions en ligne type meebo et donner mon mot de passe à une société tierce.
> 
> [



Bah j'utilise Adium depuis fort longtemps et les commentaires à côtés des contacts sont bien présents....


----------



## lulu2312 (20 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi le même problème depuis deux jours, tous mes contacts MSN sont passés au status Bloqué et impossible de les débloquer...

si jamais voici une manip à faire, j'ai essayé et ça à fonctionné chez moi :

- fermez MSN 
- sur le finder cherchez :  /user/library/preferences/microsoft/ 
- effacez le fichier : "Microsoft Messenger User Cache.plist"

voilà, en espérant que ca aidera certains

salutations


----------



## ptiboubou (21 Juin 2010)

merci ça a fonctionné chez moi... Il me semble que tout a merder depuis l'update du pack office Office...


----------



## Aizea (22 Juin 2010)

J'ai essayé seulement je n'ai pas ce fichier... en fait je n'ai carrément pas le dossier microsoft dans preferences... 
vous avez une idée sinon, car c'est assez agaçant... ?
merci


----------



## fw93 (30 Juin 2010)

super merci!!! j'ai eu le problème ce matin! grace à vous réglé!!!! vous êtes trop forts!


----------



## Trulex (30 Juin 2010)

J'ai également le même problème, je vais essayer votre manip' et voir si ça va résoudre mon problème

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------

Super ! ça marche votre astuce, merci


----------



## aure58 (4 Juillet 2010)

lulu2312 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai aussi le même problème depuis deux jours, tous mes contacts MSN sont passés au status Bloqué et impossible de les débloquer...
> 
> ...




Yes !!

Ca marche !!

Merci beaucoup lulu2312 !!


----------



## bayliner28 (5 Août 2010)

Ayant qu'un seul contact de bloqué et voulant le débloqué, j'ai essayé votre manipulation.
1 j'ai chercher :   /user/library/preferences/microsoft/ 
Mais je ne l'ai pas trouver alors je suis aller au coeur de Microsoft dans mon Finder et j'ai vu un dossier Cache et je l'ai supprimer... Ça n'a rien changer!!

Quelqu'un connaîtrait une autre solution?

Merci!


----------



## Bernard53 (5 Août 2010)

*Petite précision :*
par le chemin /user/library/preferences/microsoft/ il faut bien comprendre :
user = le nom de votre petite maison
library = Bibliothèque
preferences = Preferences 
microsoft = Microsoft 
soit pour le chemin complet : _le nom de votre petite maison_/Bibliothèque/Microsoft/

Si vous avez bien utilisé MSN Messenger 7.0.2, ce dossier doit être là avec le fichier cité : Microsoft Messenger User Cache.plist

Salutations.


----------

